# Lüfter schalten nicht ab



## JSR55555 (6. Februar 2009)

*Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

Hallo,

bei mir am PC laufen die Lüfter auch ohne Strom vom Netzteil (Netzstecker gezogen) weiter ?!
Denke mal über die BIOS-Batterie.
Komischerweise aber nur die Gehäuselüfter, egal ob am Mainboard oder auf 12V geklemmt ?!
Kennt jemand das Problem. Befürchte meine Biosbatterie macht das nicht lange mit ...

Bevor ich wieder angezählt werde, ich habe nach dem Thema gesucht !


----------



## amdintel (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

so einen Lüfter hätte ich auch gern der ohne Strom läut,
bis zum 1. April ist es aber noch ein bisschen hin 

es gibt Netzteile die haben einen Art kleinen Akku  und nach dem Ausschalten 
läuft aber nur der NT Lüfter noch ein paar Minuten nach und das ist von Hersteller
 auch so  gewollt , obwohl  das unentgeltlich Unsinn ist .


----------



## JSR55555 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

Wenn das mal nur ein Witz wäre....

also den Strom muss der PC über den Monitor bekommen, wenn ich das DVI Kabel abmache ist ruhe `!


----------



## amdintel (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

wie soll denn auf dem DVI KAbel ein derartig hohe Spannung anlegen,
das darüber der PC Lüfter  über das NT dessen Lüfter versorgt werden


----------



## Demcy (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

Kannst du da bitte mal den viseo von machen ... da ist echt schwer zu gleuben...


----------



## JSR55555 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

Die laufen ja nicht dauernd, sondern nur ähnliche wie bei LED Kriechströme aussehen. Wenn man den Lüfter mit dem Finger anhält , bleibt der auch stehen... 

Wenn ich mir das selber erklären könnte, würde ich das nicht posten und das ist wirklich kein Witz.


----------



## Demcy (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

dann mach doch mal nen video.... ich würde dasgenre sehen ...


----------



## killer89 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

Ohja, ich würds auch gern sehen, das hört sich total merkwürdig an... 

MfG


----------



## JSR55555 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

Wenn ich am Wochenende Zeit dafür habe...


----------



## BTMsPlay (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

vermisst du deinen hamster seit ein paar Tagen?


----------



## Demcy (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*



BTMsPlay schrieb:


> vermisst du deinen hamster seit ein paar Tagen?


 
MuHAHA ... stelle mir grade vor wie der hamster da so chillig vor sich hin rennt ... Und dann ZACK rechner AN und 1500 Rpm... Da kriegt er aber heiße sohlen ... Is klar das der dann nach ner Zock-Session weiter läuft der muss ja erstmal runter kommen .... MUHHAAAHAAAA


----------



## jayson (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

das klingt ja alles wirklich sehr merkwürdig.. ich bin auch auf das video gespannt.... ansonsten kann ich mir das beim besten willen nicht vorstellen...
eine gewisse restspannung gibt es ja immer, aber deswegen drehen sich eigentlich nicht die lüfter weiter...

oder es sind vielleicht doch hamster drin....


----------



## JSR55555 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

Habe schon Tiere gesucht.
Es scheint als wenn auf dem Monitoranschlusskabel Strom wäre... 

* Habe für den Hamster ein 16 Gang Getriebe eingebaut, damit der nicht so schnell laufen muss  *


----------



## Demcy (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*



JSR55555 schrieb:


> Habe schon Tiere gesucht.
> Es scheint als wenn auf dem Monitoranschlusskabel Strom wäre...
> 
> * Habe für den Hamster ein 16 Gang Getriebe eingebaut, damit der nicht so schnell laufen muss  *


 
probiere es doch aus in dem du das kabel dran lässt und den monitor aus der steckdose ziehst... wenn dann die lüfter aus gehen wird da wirklich iwo der fehler sitzten ... oder haste schon mal an den poltergeist gedacht ? 

Ne spass bei seite ... mach das mal bitte ...Auch wenn es total bescheuert ist oder sich bescheuert anhört aber es gibt sachen die gibt es nicht ...

UND MACH BITTE DAS VIDEO ...


----------



## amdintel (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

gehen wir davon Fehl Spannung  , 
das mit der s.g. Fehl Spannung tritt auf alten Elekto Geräten und bei Steckdosen auf , ohne Schutzleiter,
wenn  die Phase von  eins von Zeit Geräten also der Stecker anderum im der Steckdose ist, 
dann währe sein  PC schon lägst  hin , wie gesagt  das hier ist noch etwas früh, der 1. April ist noch nicht


----------



## kaymephisto (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

hi dies kann nicht möglich sein, habe es bei mir versucht,die 3v von der bios batterie reichern nicht aus einen lüfter zubereiben!!!


----------



## Mexxim (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

unter umständen reichen die 3V schon. Sie reichen nämlich nicht als Anlauf-Strom, aber wenn der Lüfter sich ersteinmal dreht reichen sie (-> Vergleichbar mit einer Runter-regelung per Lüftersteuerung).
Trotzdem ist es sehr unwarscheinlich das es daran liegt.
Eher noch eine Nachlauf-funktion des Netzteils, was hast du (@threadersteller) denn für eines?

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## FadeOfReality (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

klingt für mich auch nach erdungsfehler beim monitor..

aber dass die lüfter dadurch laufen is schon.. naja.. ok


----------



## JSR55555 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

netzteil : Combat Power CP-750W
Ich tippe irgendwie auch auf nen Erdungsfehler oder so...

Am Wochenende werde versuchen ein Video zu drehen 
"Columbia Tristar presents an Hamster in the box film".


----------



## amdintel (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

ich glaube  das erst , wenn wir den 1. April haben ,weil 

Die Lüfter bekommen den Strom vom Bord ggf..  vom NT und nicht vom VGA Anschluss  , wenn da im umgekehrter weise höherer Strom fließt , fliegt dir garantiert der PC und der Monitor um die Ohren .


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

Ich würde sagen das Problem liegt am Netzteil, bei einem 750W Spitzenprodukt für 35€ (bei CSV) schätze ich mal einfach das die 08/15 Bauteile noch solange die Spannung halten das sich die Lüfter eine Zeit lang weiterdrehen... Das die Spannung vom DVI Kabel kommt halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich, DVI Kabel sind für solche Spannungen nicht ausgelegt und würden wahrscheinlich schmoren ...

Mal an einen Netzteilwechsel gedacht?


----------



## Mexxim (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

Richtig, zwar ein seltenes Phenomän aber das liegt zu 90% am Netzteil. Wenn soviel Strom vom Monitor kommen würde wäre die Graka schon längst dahin..

Das sie aufhören sich zu drehen wenn du das Kabel ziehst kann mit der Entladung auf dich selbst zusammen hängen....ist ne Vermutung^^

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Nickles (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

Wo bleibt das video?


----------



## Kelemvor (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

hmm, das problem hatte ich bei dem rechner meiner frau auch, allerdings ist das seit dem netzteil tausch vorbei, das alte standard LC ist irgendwann abgeraucht.
ich denke das NT hat einfach nicht sauber getrennt und über die dicken elkos noch den lüfter mitdrehn lassen.
bei uns drehte übrigens auch der cpu lüfter.


----------



## JSR55555 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

Also ich kann euch beruhigen, es liegt nicht am Netzteil. 
Habe das an einem anderen PC mit Enermax Netzteil versucht (Ja, meine Freunde finden das auch lustig ), und sobald der Bildschirm dran kommt, fangen sich auch da einige Lüfter an zu leuchten (LEDs) und wenn man einen kleinen Anstoss gibt, dreht der Lüfter auch schön...

Gut, oder ?!

zum Video : Ich sagte, wenn ich Zeit habe. Wenn alles gut klappt, sollte ich das morgen nachmittag zeitlich hinbekommen. Hoffe man kann hier Sony Handyfilmchen gucken, weil ne Kamera kauf ich mir jetzt deshalb nich !


----------



## Zoon (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

Vielleicht hat er geschafft wovan Nikola Tesla immer träumte, Strom per WLAN  

Ansonsten beim Striker Extreme ist mein NT (Thermaltake Toughpower 750W) auch immer um eine Minute der Lüfter "nachgelaufen" beim DFI jetzt kommt das aber nicht mehr vor ...


----------



## Maggats (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

das liegt auf jedenfall am netzteil.

wenn man z.b. das kabel hinten rauszieht und den powerknopf gedrückt hält laufen die lüfter auch noch mal kurz an. daran merkt man das da noch strom drauf ist


----------



## amdintel (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*



Zoon schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er geschafft wovan Nikola Tesla immer träumte, Strom per WLAN
> 
> Ansonsten beim Striker Extreme ist mein NT (Thermaltake Toughpower 750W) auch immer um eine Minute der Lüfter "nachgelaufen" beim DFI jetzt kommt das aber nicht mehr vor ...



ich verweise schon mal auf www.dau-alarm.de


----------



## amdintel (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

an die Admis hier.... 
ich bin dafür das dieses Thema hier gesperrt bzw.. gelöscht wird,
das Thema hier scheint offenbar nur eine verarschung zu sein .


----------



## jayson (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

wo bleibt das video.. ???
das hast du uns schon vor ewigkeiten versprochen... 
man kann es nur schwer glauben, wenn man es nicht selber sieht...

ich denke daher auch nur an ein verarsche...


----------



## killer89 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

Letzte Aktivität des Users JSR55555: 07.02.09 
Der wird sich auch nicht mehr melden, weil er uns hier total verarscht... wahrscheinlich hat er sich schon unter neuem Namen angemeldet und lacht sich ins Fäustchen...

MfG


----------



## dot (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

Eine 2-weochige Auszeit vom Forum ist jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Anzeichen dafuer, dass er nicht mehr zurueck kommt. Es soll auch Menschen geben die nicht taeglich hier sind  Da wir des Weiteren keine User vorverurteilen moechten, bitte ich um ein wenig Zurueckhaltung in den Aeuszerungen.
Ebenfalls sehe ich den Thread nicht als schlieszwuerdig an, wie es amdintel meint. Der Thread verschwindet bei Nichtbeachtung eh in die Tiefen des Forums.


----------



## JSR55555 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

@dot: Danke! Wenigstens einer der das Problem kennt. *G* Hatte leider ein paar andere Sachen zu tun...
Will das Video noch nachreichen, aber es hat sich rausgestellt, dass es wirklich am Bildschirm lag.
Leider musste ich den PC jetzt auch mal zum Arbeiten nutzen... deswegen noch kein Video.
Habe jetzt einen anderen dran und Problem ist verschwunden.

Wird aber nachgereicht, wenn ich wieder mehr Zeit fürn PC habe...


----------



## amdintel (31. März 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*



JSR55555 schrieb:


> @dot: Danke! Wenigstens einer der das Problem kennt. *G* Hatte leider ein paar andere Sachen zu tun...
> Will das Video noch nachreichen, aber es hat sich rausgestellt, dass es wirklich am Bildschirm lag.
> Leider musste ich den PC jetzt auch mal zum Arbeiten nutzen... deswegen noch kein Video.
> Habe jetzt einen anderen dran und Problem ist verschwunden.
> ...




was ist denn nu mit dem Video????, 

es sind ja nun schon einige Wochen vergangen .


----------



## killer89 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*



dot schrieb:


> Eine 2-weochige Auszeit vom Forum ist jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Anzeichen dafuer, dass er nicht mehr zurueck kommt. Es soll auch Menschen geben die nicht taeglich hier sind  Da wir des Weiteren keine User vorverurteilen moechten, bitte ich um ein wenig Zurueckhaltung in den Aeuszerungen.
> *Ebenfalls sehe ich den Thread nicht als schlieszwuerdig an, wie es amdintel meint. Der Thread verschwindet bei Nichtbeachtung eh in die Tiefen des Forums.*


Nimm es doch einfach hin amdintel... dann bleibt dieser Fred wenigstens verschwunden... dann hat er uns evtl. verarscht, ist mir doch auch egal. Lass den Fred verschwinden.

*@ Mods*
*Bitte schließen, sonst kommt das immer wieder hoch, der Ersteller kann sich ja bei euch melden...

*MfG*
*


----------



## Shibi (31. März 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

Ich will aber auch das Video sehen. ^^
Ist wirklich schwer zu glauben. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Kelemvor (31. März 2009)

*AW: Lüfter schalten nicht ab*

@killer89 waynes dich net interessiert, gugg net hin. was sollen diese schliessungswünsche. hab ich ja noch nie gehört.


----------

